# What are your opinions on how this guy handled Tarzan?



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought this might make for a fun discussion over this trainer's handling methods with Tarzan, a rescued horse.

Keep in mind while you watch that the owner of Tarzan could only afford 4 days' worth of training for their horse, so he is working under a difficult time restraint to achieve the goals given to him. It's only the free preview that is on YouTube, apparently you can buy the whole series on the guy's website but I think these videos are fine to make some opinions. So, here goes!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I only watched the first one due to running very low on my prepaid internet balance but I like him. A lot. I love how calm he stayed under pressure and even though that horse was acting out dangerously he was always out of the danger zone.

Tarzan reminds me A LOT of my filly when I first got her, but I had all the time in the world so I didn't push her nearly that far. Even so we had the same rearing and kicking out and head-chucking issues - just not as bad. And this Shane guy is exactly who I would want to have work with her. Not because of his NH approach [personally, I don't like NH] but because of HIM. Because of his patience!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I really enjoy watching a horseman work with horses - thanks for posting the videos! 
And OT - but that is my kind of horse, man I like his reactions to the training and his reactions to the corrections as well as that look he gets when he knows he's done well. A good find!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the way the trainer handles all the situations I've seen so far. He stays calm and collected and appears to apply pressure and release at just the right moments. He'd be a trainer I would send a problem horse to.

Off topic note though, I don't see an abused horse there. I see a horse with limited handling that's just still very frightened because what handling he does have was probably all wrong, not necessarily _abusive_, just wrong. Couple that with a possible flighty temperament (the constant blowing), and it gets really easy for people to jump right to "ZOMG, ABUSE!!".


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree that I didn't necessarily see "abuse" so much as pure inexperience. Watching these videos reminded me a great deal of the initial work that I did with my mustangs. It's funny, I almost miss playing that ultra fine game of timing and body language... the give and take. Timing and body language are of course imperative no matter how far along you are with training, but I find that you become hyper-aware of it when working with an untrained horse.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like this guy!
He has a great manner around the horse. I would love to see what this guy can do with more time. 

I also REALLY like this horse.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I really liked everything about it. What is the trainer's name?


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

The trainer's name is Shane (don't quote me on his last name) Ransly; he's a trainer I found while surfing through training videos as a boredom cure a few weeks ago. I'm quite fond of his work with Tarzan here, but I haven't fully traipsed through his channel or his website. 
-

I really like hearing you guys' opinions so keep them coming! Doesn't seem like there's much discussion though, haha. All seem to agree that he's done really well! 

To those who don't see abuse here, could you lend me a hand in what abuse would look like to you, on a behavior level?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have seen a couple other videos he has done and he is always calm and quiet. I enjoy watching him. One of the videos I watched he was working with a horse who was a bucker, he went from saddling to riding it was interesting to watch.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not see abuse. I do see that his timing is not as good as some I have seen. I did not quite agree with putting the gelding over a jump when he hadnt' been able to get him to by the jump without the horse wanting to run off. Making him go over the jump meant that he would be put into a position where he would almost need to keep running (to keep his balance upon landing) and the trainer then had to stop him abruptly with the line. I can see doing this when the hrose CHOOSES to run off instead of moving around or through a tight spot, "thinking" his way through, instead of fleeing through. But the jump meant that it was really hard for a fearful horse to both jump it, AND not go too far off and be jerked back.

I also thought he neglected to use some approach and retreat. He did not offer the horse much in the way of time to soak on anything, but kept the whip on his body, even when he slowed and down and stood still. at that point, it might be beneficial to take the whip away for a bit.

I liked his calm and good natured demeanor , and the general approach. And the hrose is great!


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Overall I like his demeanor. I like that he stayed calm but I agree with tiny in that he doesn't seem to have the best timing. I would have started the horse much differently with different exercises as he seemed to be missing some pretty basic stuff (the horse) but the result in the end would likely have been much the same considering he only had 4 days. He seemed to put himself in some risky situations if the horse had decided to fight rather than flight. 

I am not sure if I would have wanted to take on a horse that green for only four days...seems to be setting horse and owner up for failure. I think it shows well how multiple training methods can work if you have goals in mind of what you are looking for and remain patient and give a release to the slightest try, which he seemed to do well.

Cheers!
Les


----------

